# Hello from down South!



## Aramis (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello, folks... My name is Aramis DeBarros; I'm 45. I'm writing from São José dos Campos, SP, Brazil. The place of EMBRAER aircaft industry. I used to work there in my early 20's. They build famous regional jets there and export them wordwide.

I'm also a ww2 fan since I was a little boy. Today I have a nice collection of ww2 warbird models in different scales (diecasts and plastic models). Sometimes I face some difficulties trying to identify historically some models. Hopefully some of you can help me.

Wonderful to be part of this site with you. God bless you all.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome! ... Brazil makes some fine civilian aircraft..


.


----------



## imalko (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello Aramis and welcome to the forum. Greetings from Serbia, half way across the world.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2010)

hello Aramis, and welcome from England.


----------



## DBII (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome from Texas, any pictures?

DBII


----------



## seesul (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome aboard and greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello and greetings from Poland.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome aboard Aramis.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Aramis, and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Aramis, from Canada (home of Bombardier!)

Welcome to the site. Looking forward to seeing your work!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Aramis!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 19, 2010)

G'day Aramis, welcome to the forum you've picked a great place and we'd love to see pictures of your models.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2010)

G'day mate, welcome to the forum...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the family Aramis!


----------



## conkerking (Jan 19, 2010)

Down south? I thought you meant, like, Surrey!
Welcome!


----------



## otftch (Jan 19, 2010)

Great to have you here.
Ed


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Aramis (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome words, Imalko. Servia is the place of famous ace Bozhko Petrovich, wasn't it? Good to have you in the forum. Blessings.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Sir!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 19, 2010)

So Aramis, are you the one on the right or the good looking one? HeHe


----------



## v2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome from Poland Aramis!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Aramis. 8)

I saw the pictures you posted already and they were very nice. 


Wheels


----------

